# Default Sort order issue



## Gene_mtl (Jul 30, 2013)

Is there a preference somewhere I'm overlooking that I need to set so LR5 stops changing the sort order on me?

When editing images, the edited image gets thrown to the end of the film strip. So I switch back to the Library module and change the sort order to Capture time.  Works fine for a while then one day it again throws the edited image to the end of the film strip. So I go back to Library, change the sort, switch back to Develop and continue processing.  To say this is annoying is being very, very polite.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 30, 2013)

There is no "Default" Sort Order to the grid or filmstrip.   Sort order is determined by the Sort Setting found on the toolbar.  This setting may be "Added Order" Initially, but if you change it to Capture Time, it should remain that way until you change it.


----------



## JimHess43 (Jul 30, 2013)

I prefer to have my image is sorted by file name.  But every time I import new images Lightroom "automatically" changes the sort order to the added order.  It annoys me, too.  But there isn't any solution.

But I just noticed something.  In the import dialog you can specify the sort order.  Don't have many images to import right now, but that looks like the solution.  Change the sort order in the import dialog.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 30, 2013)

Cletus & Jim:  I have the sort setting set to 'Capture time' on the tool bar and in the Import dialogue.  But still every blue moon LR5 changes that to 'Usr Order' and my just externally edited file ends up at the end of the filmstrip or the grid when I switch back to the Library Module.

Another annoying idiosyncrasy of LR I'll have to learn to live with. <Shrug>

Thanks guys for the replies


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 30, 2013)

Gene, if it's "User Order" that crops up then it's likely that you are (perhaps inadvertently) dragging a photo in the grid into a different position.....you only have to drag a photo halfway over the next image in the grid and the display order is immediately updated to "User Order". You probably don't even realise you've done it.


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for that suggestion, Jim. Though I doubt that is what is happening. It may be that onOne Software is somehow causing it as it only happens when onOne is returning the edited image to LR5.  It may be something I am doing when I send the image to onOne.  Will need to play closer attention. Mind you as it's only an intermittent problem, I hope I remember to pay attention. <Smile>

- Gene


----------



## AndreD (Aug 5, 2015)

This has been bugging me: I always import photos from a SD card and always want Lightroom to display the photos using "Capture Time", both in the Content Area and in the Filmstrip.
It doesn't ! 
It keeps importing using "Added Order" in both panels and that is a sort order that I never use. I've seen suggestions that one should set the sort order before importing and yes I know, it is easy enough to do that or to change once the photos have been imported, but why must I do that every time that I import photos. I'm on OS X Yosemite using Lightroom 6.1.1

Thanks fo any suggestions,

Andre Dumas


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2015)

In my experience, Lightroom defaults to 'Added order' if you are in the 'Last imported' collection. That is probably by design, so that images don't pop up somewhere in the middle during import. In other collections the sort order should stick to what you set it to. I seem to remember though that the sort order can change to 'User' if you use certain edit plugins, but I'm not sure of that. I hardly use edit plugins these days, now that Lightroom can generate HDR and panoramas.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2015)

If you change the sort order in the Import dialog to Capture Time, then in theory, the Added Order of the Previous Import collection will be identical to the Capture Time order.


----------



## AndreD (Aug 14, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> In my experience, Lightroom defaults to 'Added order' if you are in the 'Last imported' collection. That is probably by design, so that images don't pop up somewhere in the middle during import. In other collections the sort order should stick to what you set it to. I seem to remember though that the sort order can change to 'User' if you use certain edit plugins, but I'm not sure of that. I hardly use edit plugins these days, now that Lightroom can generate HDR and panoramas.



I rarely use Collections and all of my work is in one main Catalog (although I have a few old catalogs that I might open once or twice a year) IOW I practically never switch from one catalog to another. 

I'm keeping an eye open to catch the moment when Lightroom changes my sort order from Capture Time to Added Order.  It happened again yesterday probably when switching from the Develop module to Library (to check the metadata), on that occasion I was not changing to another set of imported images.

Thanks


----------



## AndreD (Aug 14, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If you change the sort order in the Import dialog to Capture Time, then in theory, the Added Order of the Previous Import collection will be identical to the Capture Time order.



I always *mean* to import images using Capture Time but sometimes I do forget to select it at the import time but then I change it immediately when I see the images displayed otherwise.  Yesterday I was in the Develop module with images displayed in Capture Time, I switched to the Library module to check the metadata of the image I was working on and I found the Filmstrip showing the images in "Added Order".

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Aug 14, 2015)

AndreD said:


> I always *mean* to import images using Capture Time but sometimes I do forget to select it at the import time but then I change it immediately when I see the images displayed otherwise.  Yesterday I was in the Develop module with images displayed in Capture Time, I switched to the Library module to check the metadata of the image I was working on and I found the Filmstrip showing the images in "Added Order".
> 
> Thanks


We are talking about the Import dialog  and the special Collection called "Previous Import"  If "Capture time" Is chosen in the Import dialog,then the special collection "Previous Import" will default to "Capture time" as the sort order and the Import dialog should always remember the last sort value.


----------



## AndreD (Aug 14, 2015)

clee01l said:


> We are talking about the Import dialog  and the special Collection called "Previous Import"  If "Capture time" Is chosen in the Import dialog,then the special collection "Previous Import" will default to "Capture time" as the sort order and the Import dialog should always remember the last sort value.



Ahhh OK a Collection called "Previous Import".  Never used it, maybe because my old Martin Evening's book (Lightroom 3) doesn't mention it. 

I admit that I sometimes forget to select the sort order as the very "first step" after selecting Import (but why should I have to ?) and as soon as I see the images not being in "Capture Time" I switch to Capture Time.  Somehow, occasionally, Lightroom switches the Filmstrip to "Added Order" for reasons that are not obvious to me.

Not a big deal, just a bit distracting.


----------



## jjlad (Sep 12, 2016)

the problem is that in every version I've had, if a photo is edited in an external editor then sent back to LR ...it appears at the end of the film strip and one has to go back to catalogue/view/sort/capture time.
Why can Adobe not make us a preference that we can set and forget unless we intentionally override it?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 12, 2016)

jjlad said:


> the problem is that in every version I've had, if a photo is edited in an external editor then sent back to LR ...it appears at the end of the film strip and one has to go back to catalogue/view/sort/capture time.
> Why can Adobe not make us a preference that we can set and forget unless we intentionally override it?



That's probably because the sort order of the collection/folder that you are working from is set to "Added Order". Change it to Capture Time or File-name order and the returned file should appear next to the original.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

jjlad said:


> the problem is that in every version I've had, if a photo is edited in an external editor then sent back to LR ...it appears at the end of the film strip and one has to go back to catalogue/view/sort/capture time.
> Why can Adobe not make us a preference that we can set and forget unless we intentionally override it?



In which collection are you working? I believe that this may happen with certain plugins if you are in the 'Previous Import' collection, because the default of that collection is 'Added Order'. However, in any other collection and/or in your folders this should not happen. Lightroom should stick to the sort order that you've set.


----------



## Win (Sep 28, 2016)

Just wanted to say "thanks" to the group and this forum. I was having trouble with the sort order of a collection and I just _knew_ there was a way to do what I wanted. I searched the forum and found this thread. While this wasn't exactly my problem, it was close enough that I was able to figure out how to fix it. Much appreciated!


----------

